
Facebook planned my birthday party, and I can't decide how to feel about it - laktak
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/19/11970818/facebook-birthday-party-suggestions
======
herbst
scary and really awkward experience. Especially as it really creates the
impression the birthday person would be behind this, because "why would
facebook do that on its own".

